# 29er mit "etwas" mehr farbakzenten



## *adrenalin* (14. November 2013)

meinen weg säumen seit ewigkeiten schwarz eloxierte 26"-bikes mit schwarzen anbauteilen. vielleicht mal ein paar farbig eloxierte schrauben. das wird sich ändern.

jetzt kommt nach allen anfänglichen inneren widerständen ein 29er ins haus - eigentlich ja eher in den keller 

damit nicht genug! es kommt auch farbe ins spiel!

cube bspw. übertreibt es für meinen geschmack seit jahren massiv und generell gefällt mir der trend zu extrem farbintensiv durchgestylten bikes nicht. mein ziel ist daher, es etwas anders zu machen.

ob das gelingt, werde ich in den kommenden tagen feststellen. ich lasse mich gerne hier grillen, ansonsten sollte man den x-ten aufbauthread auch besser erst gar nicht anfangen. ich bin auf euer feedback gespannt.

ich fange mal mit den ersten teilen an, in den kommenden tagen folgen dann mehr bilder.

1. vorgabe: steckachse / syntace x12




tune dc 15
hier kann man auch schon die erste akzentfarbe erkennen




2. geschaltet werden muß auch: x.o short cage




XX 11-32




morgen geht es weiter.


----------



## *adrenalin* (14. November 2013)

ups, eins vergessen.

dank high direct mount mußte ein entsprechender umwerfer her. alles unfaßbar schwere dinger. 





die bearbeitung hatte ich hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=654502 schonmal gezeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (14. November 2013)

Schön aber möchtest du das ganze nicht im 29er forum zeigen???
Ist ja nen 29er oder....


----------



## *adrenalin* (15. November 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Schön aber möchtest du das ganze nicht im 29er forum zeigen???
> Ist ja nen 29er oder....



auch eine idee!

aber ist ein 29er nix für den allgemeinen cc-thread?


----------



## *adrenalin* (15. November 2013)

guten morgen! 

weiter im text - 3. die pedale in (wen wundert es jetzt noch...?) blau!





4. federgabel: kommen wir zur kontrastfarbe. das knallt, oder?





5. gelenkt werden soll auch - gehalten wir der neongrüne knaller von etwas blauem:


----------



## *adrenalin* (15. November 2013)

hier weiter machen oder doch ins 29er forum wechseln???


----------



## Don Trailo (15. November 2013)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> hier weiter machen oder doch ins 29er forum wechseln???


 du zeigst etwas wesentliches auf
 es ist ein cc bike
 egal ob 26/29/650b


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. November 2013)

auf den LSD trip bin ich echt gespannt


----------



## schnezler (15. November 2013)

Das kann nur geil werden!

Bei den Pedalen hätte ich aber die 2er genommen. Die Nadellager klingen zwar cool, aber nach paar Schlechtwetterfahrten kommt da immer Dreck rein und dann dreht sich da nichts mehr.


----------



## *adrenalin* (15. November 2013)

schnezler schrieb:


> Bei den Pedalen hätte ich aber die 2er genommen. Die Nadellager klingen zwar cool, aber nach paar Schlechtwetterfahrten kommt da immer Dreck rein und dann dreht sich da nichts mehr.



ich fahre die eggbeater seit dem ersten modell und hatte bisher 6 modelle im durchlauf. vom 1er über 3er bis hin zum alten 2xti. bei den aktuellen modellen kann ich das nicht bestätigen. die ersten modelle habe ich allerdings mehrfach mittels rebuild-kit wieder instandsetzen müssen.


----------



## *adrenalin* (15. November 2013)

schnezler schrieb:


> Das kann nur geil werden!



ich gebe mein bestes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *adrenalin* (15. November 2013)

6. hatten wir schon über die anker gesprochen?

ebenfalls undiskutierbar: hope!










7. schaltung in knackig - obwohl ich mir die bedienbarkeit mit dem zeigefinger analog shimano wünschen würde...


----------



## Bridgeguard (15. November 2013)

Die Farbe ist einfach BÄM


----------



## Ianus (16. November 2013)

Tritt die Neon-Farbe am Rad nochmal auf? Passend dazu wäre ja ein neonfarbener Vorbau, so wie es stilistisch früher an den ollen Yetis mit den Accutrax-Gabeln und den A-Tac Vorbauten gemacht wurde. Ansonsten bin ich mal gespannt....


----------



## Berrrnd (16. November 2013)

der vorbau wurde doch schon vorgestellt.

der rahmen ist, laut fotoalbum, raw mit grünen decals.


ich fahre noch die vorgängerversion.
diese version sieht aber sehr geil aus.


----------



## opi13 (16. November 2013)

tschuldigung wenn ich hier so reinplatze 
aber @Ianus - dein Postfach ist voll 

wenn schon so ne knallige Gabel , dann sollte wenigstens ein weiteres Teil diese Farbe noch mit aufnehmen 
eventuell Züge oder der Sattel ?


----------



## ben1982 (16. November 2013)

Wird wohl ein Umbau / Aufbau eines Radon 8.0 (2014er). Das Raw des Rahmen gefällt mir leiderr garnicht (Verarbeitung).

Gabel und Anbauteile sind jedoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (17. November 2013)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> 6. hatten wir schon über die anker gesprochen?
> 
> ebenfalls undiskutierbar: hope!
> 
> ...



So muss das! Hammergeil!
Hab die Hopegerätschaft auch. Absolut Problemfrei und das seit über 1000Rennkilometern


----------



## generakmokke (23. November 2013)

sind da die grünen ergon-griffe am bike? passen die zum farbton des Radons?

warst du eiogentlich unzufrieden mit der XT-Bremsanlage?


----------



## Berrrnd (23. November 2013)

das sind esi griffe.


----------



## *adrenalin* (25. November 2013)

ups, ich war ja noch gar nicht ganz fertig. 

nach der ersten runde habe ich erstmal neue griffe bestellt - die müssen noch getauscht werden. ansonsten wird es in diesem setup erstmal über den winter kommen müssen.

die front:





spacer und headset-kappe gehen so auch nicht - da muss ich nochmal ran.





easton-stütze mit angenehm dezentem logo, getunt mit carbon-wippe und kcnc-stegen:





der umwerfer fügt sich ganz gut ein. allerdings steht er doch sehr hoch über dem kettenblatt, was natürlich daran liegt, daß ich mit dem 32er ein sehr kleines "größtes" blatt fahre.





und die fuhre mal in der totalen. die grünen griffe stören total...


----------



## *adrenalin* (25. November 2013)

generakmokke schrieb:


> sind da die grünen ergon-griffe am bike? passen die zum farbton des Radons?
> 
> warst du eiogentlich unzufrieden mit der XT-Bremsanlage?



bin noch die xt-bremsen gefahren. und wenn es sich evtl. auf das zr race 8.0 bezieht - ich habe nur rahmen-set mit gabel gekauft. alle anderen parts sind relativ weit von der serie entfernt.


----------



## Berrrnd (25. November 2013)

die ergon griffe würden perfekt passen.

wo bekommt man denn nur rahmen und gabel her?


----------



## Renn Maus (25. November 2013)

Cooler Rahmen.
Gibts den so in dem Design zu kaufen?

Grüße,
Alex


----------



## matsch (25. November 2013)

Und was hatte nur der Rahmen für ein Gewicht? Danke


----------



## maddda (25. November 2013)

Gefällt mir richtig gut!!! Mal was anderes das Blau und das grün passen megageil


----------



## dor michü (26. November 2013)

Was wiegts denn?....also ich hab eins auf 9,6kg runtergemagert....mal kuggen ob ich es noch etwas abspecken kann^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (26. November 2013)

Sehr sehr geile Basis mit dem Rahmen-Gabel-Set!
Die blauen Akzente finde ich total gut (hatte ein ähnliches Farbkonzept auch mal vor), aber sie wirken irgendwie sehr verloren und etwas beliebig am Rad. Weiß aber auch gerade nicht wie man das jetzt einfach verbessern kann...
Ansonsten sind das echt sehr schöne Details, auch mit dem Umwerfer!

Reicht am 29er denn die 160er Bremse vorne?
Und wie findet du jetzt 29er?

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Berrrnd (26. November 2013)

ich hatte ganz am anfang mal ne 180er scheibe vorne drin.
dann bin ich kurzzeitig eine starrgabel gefahren und habe auf 160 mm gewechselt. dabei ists dann auch geblieben.

kommt drauf an was und wo man fährt.
mehr bremsen als der reifen grip aufbaut geht ja eh nicht. also mir reicht die 160er vorne.


----------



## Don Trailo (26. November 2013)

Mehr Blau bitte 
Sattelstütze?


----------



## onkel_doc (28. November 2013)

Ich hätte noch ne blaue tune


----------



## *adrenalin* (29. November 2013)

dor michü schrieb:


> Was wiegts denn?



aktuell 9,4 kg
der rahmen ist ja relativ schwer, da ist nicht so wahnsinnig viel zu holen...



Slow schrieb:


> Reicht am 29er denn die 160er Bremse vorne?
> Und wie findet du jetzt 29er?


also 160er reicht hier im siebengebirge für mich aus. in den alpen müßte ich mir sicherlich was anderes überlegen.
da ich vorher ein 29er testgefahren bin, habe ich nicht die katze im sack gekauft. aber die 2,5 kg weniger als an dem testbike merkt man deutlich 



Don Trailo schrieb:


> Mehr Blau bitte
> Sattelstütze?


ja! das überlege ich, seitdem ich in der bike mal das weiße pinion-endorfin mit den blauen tune parts gesehen habe.
aber ich schwöre eigentlich auf die easton ec stütze....    *grübel*


----------



## *adrenalin* (29. November 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch ne blaue tune



okay. wie schaut die denn so aus?
preis?

gerne per PN


----------



## dor michü (30. November 2013)

Naja mener war eig. in M mit 1603g recht leicht fürn 29er Alu Rahmen.....aber Lorbeeren kann man damit nicht ernten, das weiß ich auch schon. 
Vielleicht bekomm ich es noch auf 9,4....mal sehen ;-)


----------



## maddda (30. November 2013)

Was wiegt denn der Rahmen genau? Würde mich brennend interessieren


----------



## *adrenalin* (2. Dezember 2013)

maddda schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn der Rahmen genau? Würde mich brennend interessieren



die waage sagt 1.770 gr. inkl. pressfit innenlager und oberer steuersatzschale. netto also ca. 1.680 gr.

größe 16"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dor michü (16. Dezember 2013)

Dann hat er aber ordentlich an Patina zugelegt.....nagut ich hab weder pressfit noch Steckachse...war damals halt noch Restposten, aber die Geo fand ich halt gut und das ist mir sehr wichtig bei den 29ern!


----------



## Aalex (16. Dezember 2013)

die steckachsausfaller sind wohl recht schwer

det zr race hat ne recht gute geo und is wohl nen solides teil. schick ist er in raw noch dazu ;-) 

aufbau sieht gut aus! was alleine andere pellen schon ausmachen können


----------



## Berrrnd (16. Dezember 2013)

mein 18" rahmen hat mit schaltauge 1586 g.


----------



## *adrenalin* (6. Januar 2014)

um den thread abzuschließen, wollte ich nochmal kurz den derzeitigen status zeigen:





die XT kurbel ist einer XX1 mit 30 zähnen gewichen und schalten hinten auf einer XX-Kassette (12-36) + 42er mirfe ritzel funktioniert tadellos! ich bin total begeistert!!!

ich hatte mich schon darauf eingestellt, daß einiges zu tüfteln ist, aber alles funktionierte sofort einwandfrei. auch im gelände unter last etc.


----------



## Zwong (6. Januar 2014)

Was wiegt es in den Setup? Teileliste wäre auch interessant


----------



## Jesus Freak (6. Januar 2014)

Sauber! Fehlt Dir das 11er nicht, wenn Du vorne nur ein 30er fährst? 
Weiß zufällig jemand, wie bei mirfe die Liefersituation ist?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikeonbike (6. Januar 2014)

rahmen nackt ohne alles 1597 gr. in 16", aktuelle version mit steckachse, tapered steuerrohr, pressfit innenlager und direct mount...


----------



## woorscht (6. Januar 2014)

@mikeonbike: welches modelljahr ist das rad?

ps: schicker hobel!


----------



## mikeonbike (6. Januar 2014)

2013...


----------



## *adrenalin* (7. Januar 2014)

Zwong schrieb:


> Was wiegt es in den Setup? Teileliste wäre auch interessant


muss die excel noch aktualisieren. ca 9,2 kg
teileliste kommt dann auch noch.


----------



## *adrenalin* (7. Januar 2014)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Sauber! Fehlt Dir das 11er nicht, wenn Du vorne nur ein 30er fährst?
> Weiß zufällig jemand, wie bei mirfe die Liefersituation ist?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini mit Tapatalk


mein letzter kenntnisstand ist, das mirfe nichts mehr annimmt, weil es zu viel geworden ist. aber das muss nicht mehr stimmen.

zur übersetzung: 30/12 am 29er geht für mich noch, da ich aber 30/42 am berg brauche, ist es eine konsensentscheidung. im mittelgebirge bräuchte ich eher ein 28er vorne, aber im siebengebirge gehts.


----------



## [email protected] (8. Januar 2014)

Super Rad! Gibts die Gabel so zu kaufen oder hast du diese lackieren lassen?


----------



## *adrenalin* (8. Januar 2014)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Super Rad! Gibts die Gabel so zu kaufen oder hast du diese lackieren lassen?



ich habe ein rahmen/gabelset erworben. die SID gibt es nach meinem kenntnisstand nur im zr race 8.0 29er und in einem black sin-komplettaufbau in dieser customfarbe.


----------



## Baelko (10. Januar 2014)

Äh, hast du den roten Streifen oben auf der XX1 Kurbel angeklebt?!


----------



## *adrenalin* (13. Januar 2014)

Baelko schrieb:


> Äh, hast du den roten Streifen oben auf der XX1 Kurbel angeklebt?!



yes!


----------



## EDA (13. Januar 2014)

Adrenalin. Was sind das für Reifen? Ohne Branding finde ich toll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (13. Januar 2014)

hinten raceking und vorne xking.


----------



## EDA (14. Januar 2014)

Wohin ist das Branding?


----------



## Berrrnd (14. Januar 2014)

übergepinselt, abgeschliffen, entfernt ...


----------



## *adrenalin* (16. Januar 2014)

k_star schrieb:


> übergepinselt, abgeschliffen, entfernt ...



danke für die antwort ;-)

vorsichtig mit schleifpapier angeraut, dabei geht schon 75% ab. dann mit sprühlack (matt) drüber. hält etwig, wenn man die reifen nicht ständig schrubbt.


----------

